# Rhodes development?



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone know about the mega development scheme that's said to be taking over gorgeous Tsambika beach?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Where did you read about this ?
The only building I know of is 7 villas being built in the hills near Tsambika about 1 klm from the main road


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Hello Where did you read about this ?
> The only building I know of is 7 villas being built in the hills near Tsambika about 1 klm from the main road


Gov't honcho friend of friend who says the beach's landowner is monastery trying to hustle the same sort of deal as the one in Eastern Crete (Cavo Sidero, which only got stopped because people heard about the 5 golf courses and hotels and umpteen villas and raised hell and finally government let court decide). Lots of money involved, gorgeous, undeveloped area. Greed rules. Kathimerini reports that there's pressure to fast-track the permits [so opposition doesn't get started??]. Do you know the area?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes I know Tsambika beach Its just a few klms from where we live
I was not aware the monastery owned the beach


----------

